# What do you thinkof my new composition



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

your thoughts on ... http://musescore.com/user/81525/scores/98710


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Interesting, although I would much prefer to hear it recorded with instruments rather than Synth- I find the Synth a bit off putting.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Interesting, although I would much prefer to hear it recorded with instruments rather than Synth- I find the Synth a bit off putting.


Yeah so do I but it is hard for a 13 year old to find an orchestra to perform his amateur compositions.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Yeah so do I but it is hard for a 13 year old to find an orchestra to perform his amateur compositions.


Very Impressive, its hard for anyone to get an orchestra to perform!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

PS, you could provide some competition for COAG!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well, first of all, good on you for being a 13 year old composer. I hear some cool ideas in your piece, but here are a few suggestions/recommendations I have to make your compositions stronger and make your good ideas more effective:

1). Have you taken any music theory lessons? I ask because, and don't take offense to this, but your music has the distinct sound of someone who hasn't studied things like voice leading and harmony and is just going by how it sounds. I know this personally because I made plenty of compositions that had that sound too before I learned more theory. It's cool if you want to be a rebel and not care about the "rules" of music, but it helps a lot to know which rules you aren't caring about.  

2). Your usage of the Timpani is a little bit questionable. A standard Timpani can only play two notes at any given time. If you want more than two notes being played in succession, you are going to have to specify in the score that you want two or more sets of timpani.

3). I noticed that the tempo changes quite a bit and they are very subtle changes like from Adagio to largisshimo for example. You are going to want to provide metronome markings for those changes or else the performers are not going to have a good sense of what you want the tempo change to be exactly. 

4). The piece seems very start/stoppish or broken up in it's phrasing, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but you might want to work on making the phrases flow together in a smoother fashion. Also, your use of the orchestra is interestingly sparse. I would look at scores of other composers and see how they used the orchestra.

5). There are some rhythms in here that are fairly unreadable. Especially near the end. If that's really what you want, I'm sure there will be some performer that will take the time to do the math on that, but it would be really helpful if you figured out a way of showing the rhythms you want in a way that looks nicer (use of grace notes might be appropriate?).

6). Also, is there a form to this piece? There could be and I just didn't sense one. It would be really helpful for us if you would come back and tell us a little more about the piece . What is the form? What are the main ideas? What were you thinking when you wrote it? What was your process? If you give us a little more detail about those things we could probably give you even more helpful advice.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I just have one more more thing to add to violadude's excellent comment....WHY DIDN'T YOU PUT AN OBOE PART IN THE SCORE?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

violadude said:


> Well, first of all, good on you for being a 13 year old composer. I hear some cool ideas in your piece, but here are a few suggestions/recommendations I have to make your compositions stronger and make your good ideas more effective:
> 
> 1). Have you taken any music theory lessons? I ask because, and don't take offense to this, but your music has the distinct sound of someone who hasn't studied things like voice leading and harmony and is just going by how it sounds. I know this personally because I made plenty of compositions that had that sound too before I learned more theory. It's cool if you want to be a rebel and not care about the "rules" of music, but it helps a lot to know which rules you aren't caring about.
> 
> ...


1. I Haven't taken any composition lessons yet.

2. I didn't realise the timpani problem.

3. I will think about metronome markings in future.

4. This is because I kept finishing the composition and then kept deciding to carry on with it.

5. Good suggestion.

6. No, I didn't really think about forms.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

OboeKnight said:


> I just have one more more thing to add to violadude's excellent comment....WHY DIDN'T YOU PUT AN OBOE PART IN THE SCORE?


Not sure........


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> Yeah so do I but it is hard for a 13 year old to find an orchestra to perform his amateur compositions.


I would be willing to provide my services. I can't get you an orchestra, obviously, but I do have a wide range of high quality virtual instruments at my disposal. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't know. It sounds speeded-up in both tempo & pitch to me, like a 33 record being played at 45. Is this a site glitch, like sometimes happens on Amazon samples?

Harmonically, I find it not adventurous enough. It reminds me of Lejaren Hiller and Leonard Issacson's _Illiac Suite, _which was "composed" by a program.The phrases seem fragmentary, the whole thing seems to revolve around the key center randomly, like a moth flying aimlessly around a light bulb.

Keep working.

Later edit: Yes, I was right: after downloading the MP3 file, which is at normal speed, my suspicion that the site's version is at double-speed is confirmed. This might be true of only my computer.

Some of your phrases aren't shaped well; they sound mechanical, and have repeated notes that just fill up space. Did a real person compose this, or are we being scammed by a computer composition program from a techno-geek who's more interested in computers than pianos?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> I don't know. It sounds speeded-up in both tempo & pitch to me, like a 33 record being played at 45. Is this a site glitch, like sometimes happens on Amazon samples?
> 
> Harmonically, I find it not adventurous enough. It reminds me of Lejaren Hiller and Leonard Issacson's _Illiac Suite, _which was "composed" by a program.The phrases seem fragmentary, the whole thing seems to revolve around the key center randomly, like a moth flying aimlessly around a light bulb.
> 
> ...


I am a real person, I assure you.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> 1. I Haven't taken any composition lessons yet.
> 
> 2. I didn't realise the timpani problem.
> 
> ...


Is composing important for you? I ask because you seem a little bit un-engaged. Maybe it's just early in the morning.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

violadude said:


> Is composing important for you? I ask because you seem a little bit un-engaged. Maybe it's just early in the morning.


It is not particularly important, I just compose for a bit of fun.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> It is not particularly important, I just compose for a bit of fun.


Alright, I'll just leave you with my previous comments then


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I downloaded it as a MIDI file and put it into my sequencer. With my matrix editor, I can see the info clearly, and edit it. You need to work on chord voicings. The best way to do that is to learn some piano pieces.

I did some work on the MIDI tracks. See what you think. This is an MP3.
http://www.sendspace.com/file/iy1jp6


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> I downloaded it as a MIDI file and put it into my sequencer. With my matrix editor, I can see the info clearly, and edit it. You need to work on chord voicings. The best way to do that is to learn some piano pieces.
> 
> I did some work on the MIDI tracks. See what you think. This is an MP3.
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/iy1jp6


Thanks very much, it sounds a lot better, and I do learn many piano pieces from sonatas to concertos.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

OboeKnight said:


> I just have one more more thing to add to violadude's excellent comment....WHY DIDN'T YOU PUT AN OBOE PART IN THE SCORE?


I have included an oboe in my latest composition.


----------

